# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث ((حق على الله أن لا يرتفع شيء من الدنيا..)

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

/611- وعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: كانت ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العضباء لا تسبق، أو لا تكادُ تسبقُ، فجاء أعرابي على قعود له، فسبقها فشق ذلك على المسلمين حتى عرفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: (( حق على الله أن لا يرتفع شيء من الدنيا إلا وضعهُ)) رواه البخاري.

*الشرح* 

*قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله* 
*ذكر المؤلف حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه في قصة الأعرابي الذي جاء بقعود له، ناقة ليست كبيرة، أو جمل ليس بكبير، وكانت ناقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العضباء وهي غير القصواء التي حجّ عليها، هذه ناقة أخرى، وكان من هدي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يسمي دوابه وسلاحه وما أشبه ذلك.*
*فالعضباء هذه كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يرون أنها لا تُسبق أو لا تكاد تُسبق، فجاء هذا الأعرابي بقعوده فسبق العضباء، فكأن ذلك شقَّ على الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما عرف ما في نفوسهم: ((حقٌ على الله ألا يرتفع شيء من الدنيا إلا وضعه)).*
*فكل ارتفاع يكون في الدنيا فإنه لابد أن يئول إلى انخفاض، فإن صحب هذا الارتفاع ارتفاع في النفوس وعلو في النفوس، فإن الوضع إليه أسرع؛ لأن الوضع يكون عقوبة، وأما إذا لم يصحبه شيء، فإنه لابد أن يرجع ويوضع؛ كما قال الله تبارك وتعالى : (إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الْأَرْضِ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ النَّاسُ وَالْأَنْعَامُ)(يونس: 24)أي ظهر فيه من كل نوع.*
*( حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَتِ الْأَرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْهَا أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا لَيْلاً أَوْ نَهَاراً فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيداً كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ بِالْأَمْسِ )**(يونس: 24)ذهبت كلها. كل هذه الزينة، وكل هذا النبات الذي اختلط من كل صنف، كله يزول كأن لم يكن، وهكذا الدنيا كلها تزول كأن لم تكن، حتى الإنسان نفسه يبدو صغيراً ضعيفاً، ثم يقوى، فإذا انتهت قوته عاد إلى الضعف والهرم، ثم إلى الفناء والعدم، فما من شيء ارتفع من الدنيا إلا وضعه الله عزّ وجلّ.*
*وفي قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : "(( من الدنيا )) دليلٌ على أن ما ارتفع من أمور الآخرة فإنه لا يضعه الله، فقوله تعالى: ( يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ )(المجادلة: 11) ، هؤلاء لا يضعهم الله عزّ وجلّ ما داموا على وصف العلم والإيمان، فإنه لا يمكن أن يضعهم الله؛ بل يرفع لهم الذكر ، ويرفع درجاتهم في الآخرة، والله الموفق.*

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم على مواضيعكم القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :
التواضع يتولد من العلم بالله سبحانه ، ومعرفة أسمائه وصفاته ، ونعوت جلاله ، وتعظيمه ، ومحبته وإجلاله ، ومن معرفته بنفسه وتفاصيلها ، وعيوب عملها وآفاتها ، فيتولد من بين ذلك كله خلق هو " التواضع " ، وهو انكسار القلب لله ، وخفض جناح الذل والرحمة بعباده ، فلا يرى له على أحدٍ فضلاً ، ولا يرى له عند أحدٍ حقّاً ، بل يرى الفضل للناس عليه ، والحقوق لهم قِبَلَه ، وهذا خلُق إنما يعطيه الله عز وجل من يحبُّه ، ويكرمه ، ويقربه . 
" الروح " ( ص 233 ) .  
اللهم ارزقنا حبك ورضاك وماقرب إلى رضاك من قول وعمل

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الدرة المصونة

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء_

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

